# Eclipse Call hierarchy (anzahl?)



## Verjigorm (14. Sep 2010)

Hallo,

ich habe momentan folgendes Problem:
Wir brauchen eine Übersicht darüber, von wievielen Codestellen aus eine unserer Funktionen aufgerufen wird.
Mit der Call hierarchy von Eclipse habe ich dieses Problem ja schon fast gelöst. Es zeigt mir alle Codestellen, die diese Funktion aufruft. Nun brauch ich aber die ANZAHL der Codestellen.
Das steht nirgendwo dabei und ich habe dann mal von Hand gezählt. Bei über 200 Aufrufen ist das natürlich langwierig und fehleranfällig.
Und das soll ich für dutzende von Funktionen machen.
Habe schon geschaut, ob man das irgendwie konfigurieren kann, habe aber nichts gefunden.
Google mag mir da auch irgendwie nicht weiterhelfen.

mfg Verjigorm


----------



## XHelp (14. Sep 2010)

Evtl. könntest du einfach die Suche verwenden, Anzahl der Ergebnise müsste da stehen.


----------



## SlaterB (14. Sep 2010)

ich baue gerne einen Buchstaben oder einen zusätzlichen Parameter in eine Methode (bei Konstruktor geht nur letzteres) 
und schaue mir dann die entstandenen Fehlermeldungen an, die kann man auch zählen 

bei Polymorphie etwas schwieriger zu machen, evtl. im Interface + einer Handvoll implementierenen Klassen gleichmäßig ändern


----------



## Verjigorm (14. Sep 2010)

Ahhhhhh, danke XHelp, auf die Idee sind wir ja in der Tat noch nicht gekommen 
Java Search nach Method References liefert die Anzahl der Suchergebnisse

Vielen Dank, hast mir sehr viele Nerven gespart 

mfg Verjigorm


----------

